
AI is going to make your job even harder - mecredis
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/09/artificial-intelligence-will-make-your-job-even-harder/597625/
======
ggggtez
"Your Job" probably doesn't apply to most people here. I mean, the fact that
"content moderation" is even a job is kind of saying something. In the 80s and
90s this was mostly volunteer work.

There is some argument to be made that as the volume and difficulty of the
work goes up, that pay would also increase, so it's not necessarily fair to
say that when AI gets super good and handles all the easy cases, that the
workers would _still_ be only paid minimum wage.

If you are literally only asking humans in morally or ethically dubious
situations, then that sounds like a specialized skill. I.e. one you'd pay a
premium to hire someone with a college education and background in psychology
or ethics who is used to thinking about things like that.

Right now, people are paid minimum wage because, hey, I'd guess that 99% of
the time, someone uploads a porn video and it's trivial to tell in 0.1 seconds
flat that it's against the rules. I don't want to suggest the job is easy
(watching the worst of humanity 8 hours a day will certainly drain you) but I
just wanted to point out that this is an entire _industry_ of jobs that simply
didn't exist 20-30 years ago. It's not necessarily correct to assume that it
will remain unchanged 20-30 years from now.

